# {COC} Futures Past



## Dagger75 (Jul 7, 2005)

[Going to try my hand at writing a story.  This will be the begining of a Call of Cthulhu game]

  June 6 2005,  IRS Building  Washington DC

 Marcus Mallory closed the door to his office and sat down at his desk rubbing his temples on his head.  He turned the radio off which he must had turned on the moment he got to work.  Everybody in the office had a radio on, or was on the net reading the news.  Last night at about 10:15 EST there was an explosion in the desert about 70 miles north of Las Vegas at the old site where they used to detonate nuclear bombs.  There have been wild speculation that the USA was testing "something" and it went horribley wrong.  Others have said it was an a meteor crashing into the earth. Area 51 was even metioned a few times.  Marcus had gone to his sources the moment the news broke.  Nobody knew what it was. His contact was listening to some chatter and told him he would have an answer in 24 hours, he hoped.

 Marcus looked up when he heard the knock on his office door.

"Yes, come in."

"Hey boss I got that report done you asked for."

"Thanks Jim, just leave it on my desk."

"Here you go.  You alright?  Doesn't look like lunch agreed with you."

"No it didn't.  Could you shut the door on your way out.  I got some work to do."

"Sure thing."

Marcus took a quick glance at the report, it was probably all in order, Jim was a good guy.  Marcus reached into his pocket and took out the Mini-CD he retrieved durning his lunch break.  After last night he would have been more surprised if this wasn't in the locker down at the bus station.  He placed it into his computer.

 The disc contained only 1 file, *Zodiac*.  Marcus opened the filed and his eyes got wide.....

                                   5 June 1955  Operation Teapot 
                                   Test:	Zodiac
                                   Time:	05:15 6 June 1955 (GMT)
                                                   10:15pm  5 June 1955 (EST)
                                   Location:	Nevada Test Site (NTS), ************  Classified
                                   Test Height and Type: *********** Classified	
                                   Yield:	**************** Classified

 To this day the Zodiac explosion is still classified.  Every other nuclear test durning this time is now declassified.  After further investigating we have discovered other information 

  A Lt Gary Bercoff was one of the first military personal to arrive close to the scene of the test.  He was 5 miles from the explosion and was killed by radiation.  His naked body was found near a rock outcropping as if someone placed it there.  His Jeep was also missing.  2 days later the Jeep was found in the parking lot of a motel in Las Vegas.  It was still hot with radiation EXCEPT for the drivers seat, steering weel, pedals and gear shift.  Lt Bercoffs clothes where found in room 232 completly free of any radiation.  The front deskman had said a military man asked for a room for the night, and paid in cash. The deskman said the man looked tired and a little beat up.  He thought he might have gotten into a fight at one of the casinos.  He signed the ledger as Michael Jordan. The front deskman saw "Mr Jordan" walk out of the hotel the next morning wearing a new set of clothes. 

 At ground zero of the explosion what was described as a "Crystal Coffin" was found, intact.  Not a scratch on it.  There was no signs of radiation.   There appeared to be no seam but inside a human shaped impression could be made out.  They tried every test they could think of to open the coffin.  Diamond tipped drill bits simply wore down, it could not be burned with acid, or fire.  It was even dropped from a weather balloon in 1962 from a height of 110,000 feet.  It went 3 feet in solid granite and was recovered unscratched.  Even modern lasers could not cut it.  Further testing has shown it is made of an unknown material.  The file marked *Coffin Test* will show these if you need to see them.

Why is this important you must be asking yourself....

Last night at 10:15pm EST June  5 2005 another nuclear explosion happened at the exact same spot only this time 2 of these coffins where found at ground zero.  We could not physically get to them as of yet but satalite images of the area show them clearly. 2 Marines where found dead about 20 miles from the blast.  There uniforms and humvee is also missing.  

We must investigate quickly. Get your team together.


[More when we actually start to play]


----------

